# Siamese rat



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

There is a male baby (not quite sure on the age) up for adoption near me. I am happy to collect him and deliver him to his new home. He is hand tame apparently but does look quite skinny.

Anyone any room for this gorgeous boy?


----------



## stitch230204 (Mar 26, 2012)

i would take him but im only looking for female rats  hes is gorgous though. Also im in Eastleigh i think its too far for you to travel x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just bumping this up, I cant take any males at the moment, George is still being pretty hormonal and the other group of boys like a quiet life so I cant add any unknown rats to their group either.


----------



## hifibarry (Feb 17, 2012)

I would be interested, been trying to find another male for a while, health all ok?

I could get to Manchester at some point in the near future.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hifibarry said:


> I would be interested, been trying to find another male for a while, health all ok?
> 
> I could get to Manchester at some point in the near future.


OK...yes he seems healthy and tame, but a little timid...but I think that's cos he is on his own.

How soon?...I might be able to bring him up tomorrow?


----------



## hifibarry (Feb 17, 2012)

It would not be until the next weekend, the 6th/7th April if that is any good?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

He was gone before I could get up there


----------



## hifibarry (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok, thanks for getting back.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hifibarry said:


> Ok, thanks for getting back.


I know am sorry! but thanks for the offer. Keep an eye out on here...I am always seem to come accross lone rats. xx


----------

